# So what's going on with XOXO clothing's site?



## Flaminbird (Apr 20, 2009)

I had gone into Macy's one day and saw some cute shirts that were new from XOXO and wanted to check online when I got home to see what other new things they might have. Well I couldnt find anything new and everything on the site was 75% off! Most everything was gone too from the site...sold out...I'd say they may have had a dozen things left or so. Anyway I checked back the next day and the site wouldnt come up....few days later it says what it says now ...that they're getting a whole new wardrobe and they'll be back up soon. Well that was 2 months ago and still nothing up. Does anything know what's going on with them? I thought maybe they might be going out of business


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 21, 2009)

maybe. i haven't seen an xoxo item since high school. i used to think they were really cool.


----------



## Flaminbird (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm old...still shop in the jr's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I'll go hide in the corner now


----------



## moonchild30 (May 3, 2009)

The site is being redone. They are going to come up with new items. They are not going out of bussness. They are doing pretty well I think. You can sign up your email and they will let you know when the site returns!


----------

